# NiTx (INTJ): SOCIONICS I.L.I. Model G on a Whiteboard



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Published on Sunday the 20th of December. Your feedback is welcome.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Why do people insist on using MBTI codes to describe Socionics types when they are two different things? Not to mention that Socionics has its own Jungian coding (INTp) which actually fits with Socionics and doesn't confuse things nearly as much.


----------

